
How I Went a Year Without a Paying Customer and Took 3 Years to Hit $3k/MRR - ezekg
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/2fa6c5e1eb
======
ezekg
I made the decision this year to be more open about my journey bootstrapping
Keygen. This interview is a bit long, but I hope it contains some valuable no-
BS insight into how I've approached building and growing Keygen. Would be
happy to answer any questions that I didn't cover in the interview!

The HN title is a bit of a tongue-in-cheek brag-about-how-bad-I-am, since my
business adventure hasn't gone the typical way you often see, i.e. I didn't
have explosive growth. But I think my experience is more "typical" than we
want to admit.

~~~
billconan
thank you for sharing. I was looking for a service like, this but wasn't able
to find one. I was debating if I should implement one myself. A basic
licensing server shouldn't be difficult for me. but I wasn't sure how to make
it hacking-proof.

